

Selenium-aaS - a new take on website monitoring - verelo
http://www.verelo.com/blog/2012/08/17/selenium-aas/

======
verelo
If anyone would like to join our beta group, we're looking for people with
experience using Selenium who would like to help out by providing feedback in
return for free monitoring.

